# Muddyfox blade - decent bike?



## DC88 (2 Sep 2011)

Hey Guys,

as im sure you can see by my post count I am pretty new to this forum and thought I would ask some experts opinion on a bike. Basically my situation is this - I am a student with two more years of uni, Im often on placements and want to use a bike to get there so I can get some exercise and generally enjoy the commute to work. Im currently on an old raleigh mountain bike that was won at a police auction and throws its chain off every other time you change gear.

So im looking to upgrade within a student budget (preferably <£200, 300 at a push) and after hours of ebaying found this bike on amazon (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Muddyfox-Bl...WARRANTY/dp/B005G8FYJI/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp).
Its within price range, but to be honest after shopping around (even on ebay) that makes me a little worried. What would some of you more experienced riders think? I need this to last for 2 years at least when I hopefully can get something on a cycle to work scheme. I know about the downtube gear shift which I hear is a bit of a pain, but there's none within budget which dont have this feature it seems....

Thanks in advance

D


----------



## galactico (2 Sep 2011)

save an extra ton and look at this
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/triban-3-173178017/
you could get a better second hand bike than the muddy fox IMO


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Sep 2011)

+1 for 2nd hand. Check out ebay and similar sites. I would never recommend anyone buying a new bike for £160 tbh. I appreciate it has a 12 month warranty, and that's good because you'll need it, but it won't help you get to lectures while it's away being repaired, (regularly).

The Decathlon bikes get good reviews, so if you can muster the extra £140 go for that, if not defo buy used 

If you buy wisely you can even sell it on when you've done with it, (assuming you don't want to keep it), whereas the Muddy Fox probably wouldn't be fit to give away let alone sell on.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Sep 2011)

MuddyFox are a good make. My first bike (mountain bike) was a MuddyFox SilverFox. My race bike is a _*MuddyFox Milano Carva SE*_ (long name). They are a good make and if you can afford it, buy a new one but if not, go second hand. Some people take good care of their bikes (not me, got 2 rust buckets in the back garden).


----------



## abo (2 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo on here has one of these Viking Giro D'Italia and it has been problem-free (unless I've missed something). They do a version with STi as well so it would seem: Viking Roma quite interested myself lol


----------



## the snail (2 Sep 2011)

Maybe your best bet would be to fix up the Raleigh - the gear change problem sounds like it should be a straightforward adjustment. I think the Muddy Fox have a poor reputation these daqys.


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> *MuddyFox are a good make*. My first bike (mountain bike) was a MuddyFox SilverFox. My race bike is a MuddyFox Milano Carva SE (long name).


I have to disagree on that one Buddy. Muddy Fox were a good make, but since they became part of Universal Cycles in 2001, (thanks Wikipedia), they have simply become mass producers of questionable BSO's. (no offence, if you've got a good 'un, happy days).

My first MTB was actually a Muddy Fox. A Muddy Fox Courier with lilac to white fade colourway!, circa 1988. It cost £300 and I went 50:50 with my parents as a Christmas present as it was soooooo expensive! That's when MF were considered a good make. FWIW this was the frameset, (this is not mine, it's the only pic I could find).


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Sep 2011)

abo said:


> Angelfishsolo on here has one of these Viking Giro D'Italia and it has been problem-free (unless I've missed something). They do a version with STi as well so it would seem: Viking Roma quite interested myself lol



Yep it has indeed been problem free (apart from a stiff chain link). I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## DC88 (2 Sep 2011)

wow thanks for the quick responses! 

It looks like I was right to have a few worries. The idea of sorting out the bike I had was something I did think of but the gears were only one aspect of what was going wrong, it really isnt a fixer job, especially with my knowledge of bikes being limited.


Both those suggestions look pretty good, I notice the viking has got the old style gears. I have a mate that used to ride a really old road bike with those and said they were a bit of a fiddle. Do they really effect the ride and is it worth pushing for the triban for that reason? Also which would hold value better? The idea about selling on is really good, because as soon as I can get cycle to work scheme I will probably sell it anyway. 

Thanks for your help guys, this will be my first road bike so sorry if these questions are quite general/simple

D


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Sep 2011)

My bike has the old style gears. But you get used to the bike you have if you use it regularly enough. I have got used to the old style shifters, they can be fiddly (dont wear baggy pants), but never get scratched because the handlebars prevent them from touching the ground.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Sep 2011)

DC88 said:


> wow thanks for the quick responses!
> 
> It looks like I was right to have a few worries. The idea of sorting out the bike I had was something I did think of but the gears were only one aspect of what was going wrong, it really isnt a fixer job, especially with my knowledge of bikes being limited.
> 
> ...



The Viking I have doesn't have Down Tube Shifters but rather trigger shifters on the flats. I know some of the same model do use DT shifters.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Sep 2011)

galactico said:


> save an extra ton and look at this
> http://www.decathlon...an-3-173178017/
> you could get a better second hand bike than the muddy fox IMO



I would agree with this carbon forks and only just over ten kilos with STI's is a cracking buy at that price for a new bike. Otherwise look at second hand and ask for advice on here if you are contemplating one on ebay or the like.


----------



## albion (2 Sep 2011)

My main worry is that they are quoting 10KG which is ultra light.Tesco also sell it at £140(£130 with the £10 voucher) and they quote a more real weight of 12KG.Sports Direct online also sell the Muddyfox Swift with a rrp supposedly £100 more at £170.However it looks nothing too special either but has to be better.

I did notice in-store that they had a Muddy Fox hybrid at £130 or so. Probably not too light but very good value being an Acera gear type Shimano 21 speed rapid EZ fire. 

edit - its now on-line, costs £140 and is called the Flo and for some reason is classed as a womans bike. £140 is with mudguards too.


----------



## Hip Priest (2 Sep 2011)

If you £300 is your maximum, the old-style Carrera Virtuoso from Halfords has just gone down to £289.99. I've got one and it's a bloody good bike for the money.


----------



## DC88 (2 Sep 2011)

Another quick opinion question then (thanks again to everyones input). Is it better to get a cheap road bike or a good hybrid? Like I said i will be using it for commuting in the majority and so wont be going intentionally off road at any point. However Ive been looking on ebay and there are some good carl boardman bikes (hybrids) for similar prices. I know from reputation they are supposed to be quite good arnt they?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRIS-BOA...=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2a139ddfa2#ht_500wt_898

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Chri...=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2a1371f021#ht_500wt_898


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Sep 2011)

You would be fine with a boardman hybrid as long it is in reasonable condition. It will be a lot faster than your old MTB. They are light and well specced for the money. The frame geometry is a little less aggressive than a road bike, but on a commute in some ways more practical. You can always sell it on to fund a road bike in the future.


----------



## Dilbert (3 Sep 2011)

You have come to the right place, I have picked up no end of useful advice since I came on here.

A couple of the guys in the team at work have the Boardman Hybrids and are very happy with them. I have a Boardman Road bike and have been very happy with it, so much so that tomorrow I am picking up a Team Cross on our new C2W scheme as I want something with a proper rack and mudguards for the winter which is something to consider. The two bikes you list there should take a rack and mudguards. I have gone for the Cross bike rather than a Hybrid as my commute is along the coast and I spend a lot of time on my drops due to head winds. I would only get one of Ebay if I could go and see it first, but thats just me.

If you want a road bike then those Decathlon bikes look like very good value (we were in the Stockport one at the weekend and my son was eyeing one up). The Carreras are a good deal to, if its an ex display model you can often negotiate a few extra quid off if it has minor cosmetic damage (SWMBO got a £500 Carrera MTB for £320 this week as a v early xmas present and its lovely). There is also this. If you are buying by card from Halfords register your card with Quidco first and you will get 4% cashback as well.

With a road bike you can always get raceblades or crudracers and a beam rack, which is what I used last winter.


----------

